# Clownfish sick?



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

So i can honestly say this is the first time i have bought a fish that didnt look too hot. I had my 4 year old daughter with me and i think the guy at the bigals picked the wrong one as i dont remember seeing the fish look like this at the store. What do you guys recommend? Picture attached.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hope its attached....


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thats what i was afraid of. Big als is a 100km drive from home.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks bad - terrible actually but everyone can see that 
Potentially multiple diseases on this poor fish and appears to have been beaten up by something(s)

Bottom line: Take the fish back immediately 

Tell your daughter that it has to go back to the "hospital" if that makes her feel reassured

Big Al's is generally pretty good about making things right so don't waste time


EDIT: I am driving from Toronto to Peterborough on Monday, Feb 1 for business during the day. If I can help by driving the clown back to BA's for you, I'm happy to do that. Can't bring back a replacement though &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the offer but im going to bring him back now. Thanks again. Next time i will make sure i am watching whats going on.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Pain in the a*s but better to be safe than sorry
At least the weather is ok !


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

This is true. Anyone have any spare fish?? Lol jk


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Should i be worried about disease being in the tank now? It was the first addition.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

IMO I wouldn't worry at this time but other forum members may have other thoughts 
There may not have been disease at all and the "marks" on this fish may have simply been "damage" incurred during the shipping process and / or the marks left from being picked on


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

if that was the first fish to the system do not replace it just yet.... you may have brought home brook, velvet or worse and now there is a very good chance it is in your tank...

If it were me I would post that picture to the desease forum on Reefcentral and get an ID. That white spot looks bad on top of the tattered fins...

Here's the link to the forum, get advise there. IN the meantime just try to get your money back and get an ID before doing anything like buying more fish.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=87

The good news is that there are no fish to catch and house and treat before you can rid your tank of pathogens....


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I wish this forum was here 10 years ago.... Or if it was, i wish i knew about it!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

What other fish were in the tank? Maybe it was getting the crap kicked out of it?


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

He was the smallest fish in the tank surrounded by 2 other clowns, green chromis, yellow tangs and some gobies.


----------

